# Glass cabinet door muntins?



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

My latest commission is for a cherry entertainment cabinet to house the owners stereo equipment and to provide a surface for the big screen TV. He wants glass cabinet doors, not a problem. He also wants false muntins over the glass. I tried to talk him out of them but the customer is always right. I have fairly extensive skills but have never done muntins before. I am assuming I cut them with the same profile as the rails and stiles bit I will be using for the doors and of course with material to match the thickness of just the profile section of the doors. At the intersection of the vertical and horizontal muntins as well as where they join the door, is that just a glue joint or does one need to pin discreetly with brads? Thanks.

Mart


----------



## sry (Jul 9, 2008)

It seems to me that just glue would be fine. It's not like the joint is really going to be under load at all, it just has to stay together.

I've never built anything like that though, I'm giving it my best guess.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

The window that I have that has a false muntin has a kerf in the end that carries a small plate with a pin on it, is nice to have muntin removable for cleaning, otherwise it could get stressed as the glass was being cleaned.

Just a random thought: I believe tempered glass in doors is a requirement around here, could well be a requirement where you are. . . needs to be ordered to size as it shatters if you try to cut it…


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would use a dados cut into each muntin where they cross. If your
dados are snug a bit of glue will do it. You may want to clamp them
with spring clamps at the X's. Nails aren't needed.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've done a few of these - glued half-laps work okay for flat trim, or you can get muntin joint router bits. If you have a detailed profile, you'd probably have to do miters or muntin joints because half-laps would leave gaps. The easiest way to attach false muntins is with clear silicone - I use GE Silicone II Kitchen and Bath. If you put shallow grooves near each edge of the trim, extra silicone will get trapped in the grooves instead of squeezing out.

Interestingly, they were originally called "mullions and muntins" - mullions were the horizontal pieces and muntins were vertical … or were mullions vertical?? Anyway, now most people either call them mullions or muntins - around here they are usually called mullions.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have done muntins a few times. I carved them where the
intersections are… sort of like when you scribe a long moulding.
It's worth making up a couple of practice joints if you aren't
sure of your skills. In addition to some sharp chisels a rat tail 
rasp and a rat-tail file come in handy.


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Fine Woodworking cover story shows how to do them - #189, Jan/Feb 2007


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

Molly,

Thanks. I will order that back issue today.

Mart


----------

